# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Otis - Art of on Orange Koala

## OtisMcRainbow

I need to stop slacking and start working again :/  I'm just going to toss these out here because they are my two favorites, and hopefully they may inspire me to do more.

--Homeward Bound--


-My Dreams...-

----------

